
Transformative Justice - pabs3
https://savethekidsgroup.org/defining-transformative-justice/
======
pabs3
More resources on Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformative_justice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformative_justice)

